# Kitchen Lighting Layout



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay just for curiosity sake how far off the wall do you guys like to set your can lights. The last company I worked for wanted them set at 24 inches off the wall so the center of the can would land on the edge of the lower cabs now the new guy I'm working for likes them set at 18 inches off the wall so they land between the uppers and the edge of the lower cabs. What's your preference?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

18", but has a lot to do with the joist layout to make them all match, just make sure it clears the crown.
At 24" your body will cast a shadow on the work area.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Structure dictates otherwise we are from 20-24. 18 if we have to or 24 if we have to.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do on average one kitchen per week. If there is planned under cabinet lighting, I always use 42" away from the wall. Based on a 36" walkway between the island and the lowers, this hits dead center on the walkway areas.

I don't rely on cans to light the counter area since for task lighting it usually ends up that people doing kitchen type tasks lean over and block the light anyway.

For spacing, I use 4' for 6" cans which lays out nicely with 16" O.C. ceiling joists.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I have always just asked the customer what they prefer, and confer with my electrician. No two jobs are ever the same.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

bconley said:


> 18", but has a lot to do with the joist layout to make them all match, just make sure it clears the crown.
> At 24" your body will cast a shadow on the work area.


At 18" the trims will be just a few inches from the crown, and will cast harsh "lighting cones" on the cab doors. If you stand with the center of your head at 24" ( to cast shadow ) your nose will be 7" from the doors, you would have to be hunched over the countertop to get a shadow.

We do 20-24 off of the crown, with undercab lighting filling in.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I have always just asked the customer what they prefer, and confer with my electrician. No two jobs are ever the same.



Same thing for us.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Some people place the recessed do they light the upper cabinet interiors when does are open.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Hardly Working said:


> Okay just for curiosity sake how far off the wall do you guys like to set your can lights. The last company I worked for wanted them set at 24 inches off the wall so the center of the can would land on the edge of the lower cabs now the new guy I'm working for likes them set at 18 inches off the wall so they land between the uppers and the edge of the lower cabs. What's your preference?


I don't think there is a standard as to how you put lights in the kitchen... but for the most part you can do a precise lighting layout when you have your kitchen layout, and do the layout based on that, at the same time keeping in mind what size cans you be using i.e 6", 
5"or 4" cans, etc. 
There is also a few styles of trim available and some give different lighting effects... so all that must be taken into consideration. 
Most kitchen designers or architects will place lights in the center of cabinets which draw mediate attention, like corner cabinets, center of pantry cabinets, glass cabinets, sink, etc. It's all about the layout, room size, and customer preferences. 

If you go by 16",18" or 20" like this guy or that guy is doing... it might not work in your case ... Use your own judgment for the area you working with so you end up with the best light placement for that area and it will look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

bconley said:


> View attachment 87719


Judging by your picture how far away is the persons head? And ho far away is the light in the 2nd pic?


I really like it on tv when they just mark the ceiling wherever and just start drilling away with a 6" holesaw, never a joist, duct, pipe or wire in the way


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

rrk said:


> Judging by your picture how far away is the persons head? And ho far away is the light in the 2nd pic?
> 
> 
> I really like it on tv when they just mark the ceiling wherever and just start drilling away with a 6" holesaw, never a joist, duct, pipe or wire in the way


Sure, kind of like when there is always good attic access for replacing the bathroom ventilation fan.

...now back to this lighting thread...


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

rrk said:


> J*udging by your picture how far away is the persons head? And ho far away is the light in the 2nd pic?*
> 
> 
> I really like it on tv when they just mark the ceiling wherever and just start drilling away with a 6" holesaw, never a joist, duct, pipe or wire in the way


In the second picture the person is further away because he is trying to get out of the way of his own shadow 

I agree with Greg24k.... what ever works in your particular case.

I like them a little closer to avoid the shadow and to light the inside of the cabinets and to light the cabinets, as far as "harsh lighting cones" that is a function of the trim type and depth, can size and lamp type.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Latest kitchen I've worked on. Recessed cans close to uppers to avoid shadows on countertop. There's also task lights under the uppers and the hood has a massive light.


----------

